# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Wheelie's LD Challenge (Before 9/12)

## Wheelie

Well, I read some of these and thought I'd give posting a challenge a shot. Even though no one will likely reply, worth a try.  :smiley:  (I just rhymed there, I'm so awesome)

Here's the challenge:

LEVEL A:
1. Ask a DC what their favorite food is.
	2. Take a bite out of a plastic chair.

LEVEL B:
1. Watch a TV Program. OPTIONAL: Ask a DC what their favorite TV program is and watch that as well.
	2. Crash 5 cars and not wake up.

LEVEL C: (Hard)
1. Fall asleep within a lucid dream (Inception style) and have a non-lucid dream, then wake up back into a lucid dream.
	2. Climb Mt. Everest, and then proceed to build your dream house on the peak.


The reward will be knowing that you completed it.  :smiley:  Thanks for participating!!!

----------

